# URGENT Question - Pregnyl Shot and IUI Timing...



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Hello
My Cons told me to do my Pregnyl shot tonight at 11pm and that my IUI is at 3pm on Wednesday... This makes it a total of 40 hours from Pregnyl shot to insemination.

Is that ok or is it too long a period I am panicking since the Dr initially said 7pm for my shot and he did not fill me with confidence and now I am pooing myself thinking the timings may be wrong


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I haven't had IUI, but the timing sounds about right.  I know with my IVF there were about 38 hrs between the shot and egg collection.  I had the shot about 9.00pm Monday night and egg collection was 11.00am Wednesday.  Hope this helps.

X


----------



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Thanks Staceysm!  I was worrying to myself... in that case I will do the jab at 11pm. xx


----------

